
A brutal week for credit markets - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/09/BUI3VFD7R.DTL
======
caudicus
"Instead of focusing on cutting interest rates and pumping liquidity into the
banking system, he says, the Fed should be forcing banks to disclose and
realize losses and raise capital."

This is so true - the Japanese mortgage downfall of the 1990's was only made
worse by the fact that the banks did not purge their loses and move on (with
the government only making matters worse by helping them hide it), effectively
prolonging their recession.

Right now the Fed is pumping so much money into the economy, and a lot of it
is, ironically, going into commodities due to fears of inflation (oil, metals,
etc) driving up prices even more - shooting ourselves in the foot,
effectively.

I'm really curious about the impact on software/technology though still - does
anyone see this seeping into their various sectors of technology they
work/have companies in? There was a WSJ article talking about how programmers
were doing an effective "flight to quality" in terms of jobs (moving to big
companies in preparation of a recession). Any more observations?

